# Smartphone repair?



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have broken the screen on my brand new Nokia Lumia 520 phone . I only had it 2 days :Cry:

Does anyone know of anywhere that can repair the phone (ie replace the screen) in the Alicante to Benidorm area.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Isn't it still under warranty? Have you tried the shop. At worst they'll say no.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

NickZ said:


> Isn't it still under warranty? Have you tried the shop. At worst they'll say no.


Yes, I went back to Movistar where I bought it. They said they would not replace it as we damaged it.

What happened was, when I tried to open it to insert the card, the screen cracked.

Movistar say it was me that broke it so not covered.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> Yes, I went back to Movistar where I bought it. They said they would not replace it as we damaged it.
> 
> What happened was, when I tried to open it to insert the card, the screen cracked.
> 
> Movistar say it was me that broke it so not covered.


If you ask, Movistar have a technical department that repair phones. BUT, you must point out that you aware that you will have to pay.

I did this when I broke my screen - it got too hot on the beach and the liquid layer simply went 'all funny'. I asked Movistar for a quote before they started the work. Good as gold, they gave me a price but advised that (in their opinion) it really wasn't worth repairing.


----------

